# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات  Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S

## mohamed73

*Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S*    الالوان
أبيض
أسود
فضي
أزرق
وردي     الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 1جيجا / 320 ميجا بايت خالية
ram 512 ميجا بايت
ذاكرة خارجية يدعم حتي 32 جيجا بايت      الكاميرا
كاميرا خلفية 8.1 ميجابكسل
كاميرا أمامية : لايوجد
زوم حتي x16
فلاش LED
تصوير فيديو بجودة 720 بكسل     البطارية
وقت التحدث تصمد البطارية مابين 7:25 ساعة - 7:235 ساعة
وقت الانتظار تصمد البطارية 460 ساعة      مواصفات أخرى
معالج 1.4 جيجاهرتز
يعمل بنظام أندرويد Android 2.3
الوزن 117 جرام
راديو FM
دعم USB
WiFi
مخرج التلفزيون
Bluetooth
HDMI
GPS - aGPS
تكنولوجيا +ANT     *صور سوني اريكسون ارك إس - Xperia Arc S images*

----------

